# Importing or Buying a Travel Trailer in the Philippines.



## Star Gazer (12 mo ago)

Hi All;

As far as I understand one cannot buy a travel trailer in the Philippines. At least not one comparable to the type of travel trailers available in Canada or the US.
So I am wondering if it is possible to import such a trailer to the Philippines and if anyone has been able to do that and what the costs involved might be?
Look forward to hearing from you.

Star Gazer


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

I have never heared of anyone having one on the Philippines. Perhaps depending of it would be expensive to move such at ferries. And safety problem too, and there are cheap places to rent if traveling around.

I suppouse such would have very high custom costs similar to cars, so if you want one, I suppouse better to rebuild a van/lorry being in the Philippines allready, although used cars are expensive too by they were expensive to get there from the beginning. (Except Suzuki Minivans and Toyota owner by they are assembled/built in the Philippines.) 
If you can find a Suzuki Minivan big enough, rebuilding one such can be rather cheap and you can perhaps make the common assemblers making one from start by some accept some personal wishes otherwice too.
Or if you want a trailer, which can be hooked off the puller, you can perhaps put wheels on a container home. There are such in the Philippines, and I suppouse such can be made legal, because they are moved somehow 

((There are buses, which can be rebuilt, but I dont recomend to spend money at rebuilding something old as from WWII


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Star Gazer said:


> As far as I understand one cannot buy a travel trailer in the Philippines. At least not one comparable to the type of travel trailers available in Canada or the US.


They are available here, click here: rv, camping trailer for sale philippines - Google Search

Problem is no sewage dumping facilities and there are severe penalties/prison for dumping sewage in a non controlled legal manner.
SOURCE: https://ecac.emb.gov.ph/?page_id=47


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

There's no way to cut costs on a travel home or trailer, you are going to pay large and buy it locally because if you do manage to ship that vehicle you'd better have the money to pay for it once you go to pick it up at the port and you'll pay as if it's brand new again in cash.

If you can't come up with the cash you'll be fined next for bringing the unit into the country, oh get ready for that whopper bill.

Where exactly are you going to drive this behemoth lol... you forget that the Philippines has very little room for bicycles let alone vehicles and where are you going to park this monster lol... come one man you're thinking like a Westerner, but this is SE Asia, the costs to get around are minimal and so are housing rentals the roads are in terrible shape or extremely narrow.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

There's not the road infrastructure here for such vehicles, the main highways are ok but many attractions are got to via unmade roads or very narrow barangay roads.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> If you can't come up with the cash you'll be fined next for bringing the unit into the country, oh get ready for that whopper bill.


 Or the custom can make problems so long time with adding storing costs so owner give up uop the custom like it so they want to get it for free 
(They DID so before Duterte fired the highest custom boss. Now I dont know,)


M.C.A. said:


> Where exactly are you going to drive this behemoth lol... you forget that the Philippines has very little room for bicycles let alone vehicles and where are you going to park this monster lol... come one man you're thinking like a Westerner, but this is SE Asia, the costs to get around are minimal and so are housing rentals the roads are in terrible shape or extremely narrow.


 Yes its short of space even for a lorry/bus to meet a common car. There are some deadly accidents because of that. E g a car had cam proving a bus came over a bit at wrong side, but it didnt help the car owner any much because he was dead...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Or the custom can make problems so long time with adding storing costs so owner give up uop the custom like it so they want to get it for free
> (They DID so before Duterte fired the highest custom boss. Now I dont know,)


Don't expect any changes with any Government office here and always avoid any government agency unless absolutely necessary, it doesn't matter who the current Administration is or who has been fired because I've seen very little if any changes in these Bureaucracies if you can get around using them the stress level will be so much lower, you won't lose that valuable nest egg. Balikbayan boxes and that's about it or buy it local that's the only option.

Whatever way you can think of to thwart the Bureau of Customs... Lol... it's already been thought of and you'll end up face to face with a government employee that will give you the bad news on how much it's gonna cost you and they'll have documents showing why it'll take your nest egg or you'll say goodbye to your vehicle.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

StarGazer, Lunkin has it right and that's what I was trying to tell you, the Japanese surplus cars, vans, trucks are mainly Suzuki or could be other brand names and that's your best and lowest cost option, and if not you'll have to buy a new van and get ready to pay in the millions of pesos for that luxury and these crappy roads to ride on, but then again if you have a business need or you're well off financially then buy a new vehicle.

I live on Luzon and I think you're located in Manila so here's a spot where you can purchase a low-priced Japanese Surplus van, truck, car you name it you could also purchase something much larger, this place is located in San Pablo Laguna 4 wheels Japenese surplus vehicles and their Facebook page for some videos 4 wheels facebook page


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Here you go, a filipino RV


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

With this larger truck you could potentially transform it into a travel trailer, these trucks used cost from 350,000 - 500,000 pesos.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

M.C.A. said:


> Whatever way you can think of to thwart the Bureau of Customs... Lol... it's already been thought of and you'll end up face to face with a government employee that will give you the bad news on how much it's gonna cost you and they'll have documents showing why it'll take your nest egg or you'll say goodbye to your vehicle.


 (Earlier) they made it by making delays so it became ridicious high storage cost. I dont know if still.



M.C.A. said:


> Don't expect any changes with any Government office here


 Duterte made a change though.
Earlier governments just MOVED proved crocks to similar position elsewhere,
while Duterte FIRED both the highest of custom and LTO, as well as some other high positioned e g a high police and in startup of his presidency he had list of people under investigation for corruption, many within the "justice system".. But I dont know if the replacements are any better.


----------



## BlueJeepney (Mar 3, 2016)

Most of the vehicles sold here in the Philippines are of low HP, you would probably have to pay a lot to find a vehicle to tow a trailer properly.


----------



## Star Gazer (12 mo ago)

Lunkan said:


> I have never heared of anyone having one on the Philippines. Perhaps depending of it would be expensive to move such at ferries. And safety problem too, and there are cheap places to rent if traveling around.
> 
> I suppouse such would have very high custom costs similar to cars, so if you want one, I suppouse better to rebuild a van/lorry being in the Philippines allready, although used cars are expensive too by they were expensive to get there from the beginning. (Except Suzuki Minivans and Toyota owner by they are assembled/built in the Philippines.)
> If you can find a Suzuki Minivan big enough, rebuilding one such can be rather cheap and you can perhaps make the common assemblers making one from start by some accept some personal wishes otherwice too.
> ...


Hi Lud


----------



## Star Gazer (12 mo ago)

Hi All;

Thanks to all who took the time to reply to my post
The points made are well thought out and certainly helped me to reevaluate the idea.

Star Gazer


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Star Gazer said:


> Hi All;
> 
> Thanks to all who took the time to reply to my post
> The points made are well thought out and certainly helped me to reevaluate the idea.
> ...


Would you mind sharing with us what you had planned 😜


----------



## Tyrion Lannister (Aug 22, 2021)

M.C.A. said:


> Would you mind sharing with us what you had planned 😜


In for answers because well inquiring minds ya know...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

There's a Facebook group called "Camper Trailer Owners Philippines"
Link to Facebook trailer group


----------

